# WinCC



## Anonymous (11 August 2003)

Hallo!
Gibt es eigentlich eine Demoversion von WinCC?
Für Schüler um mit der Software mal ein bissel zu experimentieren??


----------



## Moni (12 August 2003)

Ja, die gibt's... es ist nur etwas nervig damit zu arbeiten, da WinCC in der Demo-Version beim ersten Mal nach einer Stunde automatisch beendet wird und danach dann (glaub ich) alle 10 Minuten...


----------



## Zottel (12 August 2003)

Hab' eine 5? Jahre alte Demo-CD herumliegen. Die habe ich vor Wochen mal installiert. Leider konnte ich keine Verbundung zu einer Steuerung herstellen. Weiss jemand ob es eine Einschränkung der Demo oder mein Fehler ist?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2003)

Naja, wenn die Demo von WinCC nix is gibt es dann vielleicht ein anderes Visualisierungsprogramm was man irgendwo runterladen kann??
Die Vollversion von Siemens is mir dann doch zu teuer 
Soll ja nur für den privaten gebrauch sein.


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2003)

Also ich mein mich daran zu erinnern, dass ich letzten Sommer in der Demo-Version auf 'ne SPS zugreifen konnte... welche Version hast du denn? Bei mir war das die 5.0... aber ich bin mir da nich mehr so sicher... :roll:


----------



## tobkin (19 August 2003)

*WinCC Ver. 6.0*

Hallo @all,
es gibt auch die Version 6 Demo schon bei Siemens zu bestellen ! 
Online unter Support...bin ich der Meinung   

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Mit was muss man denn so Rechnen wenn man sich ne Vollversion von WinCC oder ProTool/Pro zulegen will ???
Hab bis jetzt leider noch keine Preise gefunden.


----------



## Markus (4 Mai 2004)

wincc 900-9000 je nach anzahl der powertags

protool gibts ab 135 (lite version) aber wenn du es auf einem rechner zum visualisieren nutzen willst dann brauchste auch noch runtimelizenzen, die kosten zwischen 700 und 2300


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (1 September 2004)

Demoversionen gibts hier

http://www3.ad.siemens.de/order_for...b=4&guid=F1F12664-35FD-452C-9EA3-056F0C614F4C


----------



## SPS Markus (1 September 2004)

Hallo KaffeeSaufenderKamin,

super Link, sollte man vielleicht auch nochmal unter der Rubrick Software
einfügen.


Markus


----------



## MatMer (2 September 2004)

Dazu hätte ich auch mal ne Frage
wofür kann man ProTool und WinCC genau nutzen. 
Ist das zur Programierung der TP und OPs oder kann man damit auch ne Visulalisierung der Anlage nutzen und auch damit Steuern vom einem normalen PC aus.
Hab damit noch überhaupt keinen Kontakt gehabt da ich im ersten Praktikum mit ESA TouchPanel gearbeitet habe und man da ja nichts für Siemens brauchte.


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2004)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hätte ich auch mal ne Frage
> wofür kann man ProTool und WinCC genau nutzen.



kucke mal hier:

http://www.ad.siemens.de/hmi/html_00/products/software/wincc/index.htm

Gruß Olaf


----------



## MatMer (2 September 2004)

Danke Olaf werde mir das mal genauer durchlesen


----------

